# Hollow Point Cemetery 2015



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Despite being rained out last weekend and rain all day this past Saturday, we finally got most everything set up. Being my first year for this cemetery setup, I wasn't sure how it was going to turn out. I think it looks pretty good. My yard is challenging since it's on a pretty good slope.










***UPDATE***
We had basically PERFECT weather for Halloween. Mid 50s, almost zero wind, slightly overcast...I shot a short video of the whole setup. Sorry for the crappy video quality but video ain't my strong suit.

Hollow Point Cemetery on Vimeo


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks good. The slope actually kind of helps a lil bit since somethings can't be level and gives it more of a really old graveyard look.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

It looks fantastic, spooky. The lighting is perfect. I love your cemetery pillars and fencing, looks authentic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice use of lighting, looks good and spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your house:jol:

Your setup reminds me of the old family plots you see on people's property in rural areas. Very nice!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks great! The slope actually helps the visibility of props in your graveyard - I used to be stuck with a pretty flat landscape. It was always a struggle to setup everything and still have it be visible.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Seems like i wasn't your first time to make a cemetery set up. You did a great job.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

kitchie said:


> Seems like i wasn't your first time to make a cemetery set up. You did a great job.


Thank you very much! This is my first and I have have learned from the best on this site. Without you all, I'd be totally lost and probably just throw some punkins on the front porch like years past LOL.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks great and I agree about the slope giving it a more authentic look.  I live in a mountainous area and know of several cemeteries on some pretty steep slopes.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Bravo..love it


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great job! I agree too that the slope allows things to be seen at other levels instead of being flat. Your lighting looks great too!


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I uploaded a video on my original post if anyone want to have a look.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful! Great placement and excellent lighting.


----------

